
Linus Torvalds dumps Gnome3 for XFCE (G+ discussion) - ricw
https://plus.google.com/106327083461132854143/posts/SbnL3KaVRtM
======
Triumvark
The full history:

Dec 13, 2005: "I encourage people to switch to KDE. This 'users are idiots,
and are confused by functionality' mentality of Gnome is a disease." \-
[http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00...](http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html)

Jan 26, 2009: "I thought KDE 4.0 was such a disaster I switched to GNOME. I
hate the fact that my right button doesn't do what I want it to do... the
whole 'break everything' model is painful for users and they can choose to use
something else." \- [http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/012209-open-source-
ide...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/012209-open-source-identity-
linux-founder.html?page=1)

Jul 26, 2011: "I used to be upset when gnome developers decided it was "too
complicated" for the user to remap some mouse buttons. In gnome3, the
developers have apparently decided that it's "too complicated" to actually do
real work on your desktop, and have decided to make it really annoying to do.

I'm using Xfce. I think it's a step down from gnome2, but it's a huge step up
from gnome3. Really."

Linus has always endorsed being pissed off at your interface and ditching it
for something radically different. The current move, as you can read, is not
one of satisfaction with XFCE. Clearly Linus just thinks all UIs are shit, and
maybe that's a signal no one has figured this out yet, or maybe it's just a
signal he's a curmudgeon.

(Edited for typos - I kept swapping 'Linux' and 'Linus.')

~~~
chucknthem
I somehow wish Linus would be so pissed off at these interfaces for linux that
he goes out and writes something totally awesome like he did with git.

~~~
jamesgeck0
I dunno. Git did not leave me with the impression that Linus is really good at
making user interfaces.

~~~
figital
A javascript, DOM-based window manager would be a worthy project for someone
with the skills to do so. All prefs stored in JSON or somesuch. Separate from
a browser to avoid frame-busting-busting-busting. Leave (and encourage) the
styling and hacka-clicka-bility the users themselves. Twill happen eventually
... I'd just like it now :(

~~~
pavlov
Isn't that HP webOS?

~~~
figital
I haven't had a device yet to try that. They're supposedly coming out with a
desktop version of "webOS". Will keep an eye out for an early release. I think
they'll initially have that for Windows (whatever that means). Would love to
try booting into the general concept from a shell on Debian.

------
1amzave
My biggest problem with Gnome 3 (and the number one reason I abandoned it in
favor of Xmonad, which I've come to like quite a lot), was that it _breaks the
UI concept of the modifier key_.

Simply pressing and releasing the super key (with no other keypress in
between) triggers a change of state (bringing up the "overview" or whatever
it's called). The modifier key is _such a basic_ interface concept that I
struggle to imagine why they would go out of their way to break it -- any way
I look at it, it's just _monumentally_ idiotic. And best of all, I could find
no way of disabling it.

Admittedly, they're not the first to do this. OpenOffice has done something
similar for quite a while (pressing and releasing a modifier key brings up a
menu); that was one of the many things about OO that pissed me off.
Nevertheless, precedent is insufficient justification for such a thoroughly
moronic change.

I've been wanting to rant about that for a while now, glad to get it off my
chest. Thankfully, Xmonad is fantastic, so in a way I'm grateful to Gnome 3
for leading me to switch to it.

~~~
thristian
It's not without precedent; In Windows, tapping the Alt key moves keyboard
focus to the menu-bar (at least, it did in older version of Windows that had
standard menu bars).

To be fair, I've nobbled that particular behaviour of GNOME 3.0 because it
prevents using the Super key for any other keyboard shortcuts. If I read
bugzilla rightly, that should be fixed in 3.2, though.

~~~
andregawron
You can actually make the Super-Key usable again. Goto Region and Language ->
Keyboard Layout Options and tick "Hyper is mapped to Win-keys" [1]. After
that, you can use the super key again for shortcuts. I moved the activity
window to Super-A but actually never use it.

[1] Image: [http://www.andre-gawron.de/wp-
content/uploads/2011/05/key.pn...](http://www.andre-gawron.de/wp-
content/uploads/2011/05/key.png)

[2] Full blog entry: [http://www.andre-gawron.de/383/amsterdam-peek-
gnome-3-a-new-...](http://www.andre-gawron.de/383/amsterdam-peek-
gnome-3-a-new-hobby)

~~~
thristian
Just checking that I've got this correct: you set the 'Hyper is mapped to Win
keys' option in the keyboard config, you set GNOME 3 to use 'Super' to
activate the overlay, then re-configure your other shortcuts to use 'Hyper'
instead of 'Super' (or 'Mod4')?

~~~
andregawron
Hyper, Super ... I'm talking about mod4 (on most keyboards the win-key right
to L-CTRL). The overlay is normally activated by pressing mod4. With the
stated option ticked, triggering the overlay with mod4 doesn't work anymore
(when I remember correctly) - but every other shortcut using mod4 + anykey
works again.

To get to the overlay using a shortcut, I set it to mod4 + a.

~~~
thristian
Ah, right. That's probably a nicer way of doing it since you don't have to
mess with gconf-editor.

Personally, I cleared /apps/mutter/general/overlay_key (which prevents the
overlay from being triggered by any modifier, which got my mod4 bindings
working again. I set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu to
"<Mod4>Escape", which on GNOME 2.x activates the Applications menu, but on
GNOME 3.x activates the overlay.

------
ajross
I came really close to the same decision. But honestly: I like gnome-shell
(not all of gnome 3, the totally mucked up dconf/gconf configuration mess in
F15 is unforgivable).

Along with all the favorite gadgets, it also throws out a ton of crap. It just
gets out of the way for the most part. The clean vertical desktop scrolling is
actually a fantastic feature once you get used to it. Putting the status icon
mess into a hot corner seems weird the first time, but I find I quickly got
used to it and that it's a great way to save screen space. Likewise I don't
need to dedicate screen space to a desktop switcher: swapping desktops via the
top left hot corner can be done very accurately (after a little practice) with
two quick flicks of the mouse. Dragging a window all the way to the side locks
it down to a half-screen-maximized mode which duplicates almost exactly my
preferred working environment and saves me a ton of fiddling.

Really, I think it's a keeper. It's got some serious maturity (though not
stability) problems in Fedora 15 right now. I think the defaults for some of
the settings are just wrong. But overall I like it.

~~~
stephen_g
I really like Gnome shell too, and I agree that there are a lot of settings
that are just wrong by default... I have to change quite a few (many of which
are stupidly hidden so I have to do it via gconf or a tweak application) each
time I set up a computer with Gnome 3 to make it usable. And even then there
are some design issues that totally ruin some parts of the user experience
that I hope are fixed soon. For example, you can't shut down the computer. At
least, you can't from the GUI without googling, and finding out about the
secret key you have to hold to make the option appear. So they've gone and
made an function that many users every day completely hidden and
undiscoverable.

And when you complain, well, of course they can't change it because "it's in
The Design", as if it was a document set on a stone tablet delivered from
heaven...

------
whackberry
This is going to be unpopular, I know. I'm a linux buff too, diehard fan since
1997.

BUT. One has got to admit the Windows 7 interface is great. I bought a new
notebook that came with it and I gotta say, I wish Linux had ONE great
interface and standard GUI programming API.

~~~
nxn
By "ONE" do you mean at least one, as in implying there are none right now. Or
by "ONE" do you mean that you wish there would be one and only one GUI/DE for
linux?

If it's the first, I would agree because I would willingly pay money to use
the Windows 7 or even OS X interfaces in Linux. Essentially, I feel that while
Linux has software I can't live without, there is not a single WM/DE out there
that I can use without being annoyed every 20 minutes or without having to
spend weeks configuring it. Gnome came closest before the gnome-shell move,
now KDE is the closest but it's seriously still too buggy and "WTF" inducing.
I'm not sure if it would be less work to remove all the "default/assumed"
features from KDE (like the wallet that irritates me even when browsing
websites) or to set up XFCE to some bearable degree from scratch.

Regardless, I'd still take this selection of environments that are all either
ugly, time consuming to configure, buggy, or flat out annoying over having no
choice at all. Even if the "no choice" option was really excellent, I would
not like the thought of being stuck with it knowing that under some rare
condition it might be useless and my only way out is a complete OS switch.
Example: as much as I praise the windows 7 UI, I would hate to try and deal
with it if I lost my ability to use a mouse. Meanwhile, I know there are nice
options in the Linux world that I could use if this was the case.

Pretty much it boils down to my opinion that no interface is going to be good
at every use case. And for that reason I'd rather have a slew of mediocre ones
that span a broader range over a single one that covers a small spectrum but
does it well.

~~~
o1iver
I was in the same situation as you. I had been using mac and then bought a
desktop PC and ran Linux. I tried awesome, xmonad, gnome, kde, etc but none of
them were to my liking.

So now I run Windows 7, which is more option-full than you might think and
develop on a virtual arch box via ssh/vim... It's the perfect setup in my
opinion!

------
sriramk
I've been using Gnome 3 for a few months now. When I started, people told me
on Twitter to stick with it and that I'd grow to like it. I didn't. And after
three months, I'm very tempted to turn on compat mode (something I avoid doing
in most software I use)

~~~
npaquin
Compat mode is still pretty crappy.

~~~
logic
I'll second this very strongly. Compatibility mode is a shadow of what Gnome 2
used to be, and I've spent enough time using it at this point to feel pretty
comfortable saying that.

(And if you do any work in a VM, you too will become very familiar with
compatibility mode.)

------
hristov
So the same shitstorm that hit when the new Ubuntu interface came on is now
hitting Gnome 3. I wish the Linux interface designers would realize that
desktops are not tablets and that they should be making a super polished
desktop interface and not trying to break everything down.

The good thing about Linux though is that in Linux you always have options.
There is always another GUI. So I think linux should be able to survive this
wrong turn relatively unscathed.

~~~
ori_b
Heh. I agree. But while you're telling that to the Linux guys, remember to
tell it to both the Windows 8 and OSX Lion designers as well.

~~~
Derbasti
Actually, I feel that while Win7 and Lion simplified things, they didn't
really take many features away. Some Linux designers seem to confuse removing
complexity with removing functionality. But then, this is Linux, so someone
will add the functionality and complexity back in soon enough.

------
sjwright
Linus isn't the target audience for Gnome 3.

Enough said, let's move on.

~~~
tty
>Linus isn't the target audience for Gnome 3.

But who is the target audience for Gnome 3?

~~~
darklajid
Here's one!

I like the Shell. I really do. And that's from someone that

\- used (black|open)box for a loooong time

\- dislikes KDE's gazillion settings and the bling it offers

I cannot point you to the single one killer feature. It just hits the sweet
spot between good looking (subjective, of course) and usable (ditto).

My previous workflow on any platform has been tied to something that combines
searching/launching. OS X? Quicksilver. Windows? Launchy, with Windows 7 the
startmenu became useable as an alternative. Linux? Gnome Do.

It just comes natural now to hit super and start typing. I do understand the
point of other commenters here about breaking this as a modifier key, but
frankly - I never used it as such. Except for super + space to launch Gnome
Do/Launchy/you see where I'm getting to.. I don't use tools that use weird
(emacs, sorry, we're just not meant to be together) key combinations and I
don't use composition to access accents/umlauts/special characters. Although
I'm german and my keyboard layout is the US one.

So: Sure, there are rough edges. It's new. But some parts of the discussion
here seem to be a mixture of real issues and a healthy dose of 'omg it's
different'.

~~~
Meai
Exactly. Gnome3 tries to reduce the time you spend searching for icons+windows
and/or sorting them. That's the most time consuming task for a desktop user.
It makes total sense to improve on that. I'm also faster at finding an icon
when I first need to show the activities bar, instead of looking for it in an
always-visible taskbar.

How is that possible? Shouldn't the taskbar be faster to access? It's
selective perception: The longer you stare at something, the less interest it
holds for the brain. Example: You see 20 individual looking apples in front of
you. Each has it's own shape/color. You sit in front of those apples for
hours, you don't exactly recognise them during work. Focusing on them again
and finding a specific one is going to take longer as if they were hidden from
view and just pop into view each time you want one.

~~~
Dylan16807
I would find the exact opposite faster. Looking at something I'm used to
looking at is easy, and it'll help muscle memory to be persistent. I don't
have to decide I want to change, then wait while my hand triggers the popup,
then parse the shapes.

That's not to say that the popup isn't a good idea, but the only benefit I see
is I screen space.

------
zokier
Interesting that he felt the need to change to either Gnome3 or XFCE. Why not
keep using Gnome2 if it works for him? If enough people would keep using
Gnome2 it probably could be forked like KDE3 was forked (although I'm not sure
if Trinity actually survived)

------
mvanga
With GNOME3, I really tried. I decided to give it some time to see if the
workflow would sink in but after a month of using it, I reverted back to
GNOME2. Using GNOME3 makes you feel like the developers have effectively
decided how your desktop workflow should be. I'm quite disappointed with this
trend towards a polished, "grandma-friendly" desktop.

As of now, I'm fine with GNOME2. Perhaps I will switch to something like XFCE
in the future.

------
D3lt4
"I have yet to meet anybody who likes the unholy mess that is gnome-3." I like
Gnome 3 (quite a bit), then again I don't know Linus.

On a another note, it seems every time he speaks he gets several hundred likes
and yet he doesn't say anything particularly special/insightful compare to the
other people in conversation (I found this somewhat humorous). :)

~~~
olsonjeffery
This seems to be the same for other uber-celebs who are posting on G+ (the
only other person in his league of popularity who I read with any regularity
would probably have to be Markus Perrson (aka @Notch), and it's the exact same
thing for his posts.. although I also observe this on posts from Randall
Munroe, Leo Laporte, etc).

When contrasted against twitter (which has the similar "pick who you want to
follow" semantics), G+ has a more succinct ego-stroking mechanism for people
who want to make their sycophancy more apparent (I kid, I kid.. sorta).

OTOH, I suppose, twitter has the retweet.

------
trotsky
I really wanted to like Gnome 3 and gave it an extended trial run. I really
like the gnome shell for the most part, overview mode, left dock, dynamic
desktops. It felt right on my 14" 16x9 laptop screen. However, it took a
serious hit in terms of power management and other laptop usability - no auto
dim on battery? No exposed lid close event? No exposed power profiles? It also
didn't feel nearly as good on my dual desktop monitors. A lot of what the
shell does right is conserving real estate, but when you have a lot of it the
extra room isn't so critical and you start missing some of the convenience.

I did absolutely hate it until I learned a number of keyboard shortcuts and
how to launch applications by typing a few letters of what you want.

I am back with KDE 4.6 for now, but I am looking forward to giving it another
try after they've polished it up a bit. I heard when it launched that august
was a target for a point release.

------
IgorPartola
Excuse me but what is Gnome3? I've been using Xubuntu and Xfce4 for a number
of years now and have been really happy with it. Periodically I will try
regular Ubuntu and Gnome just seems to have too many awkward issues. For
example it insists on me having a desktop (preferable one full of icons and
Excel spreadsheets). Even if I turn off icons on the desktop, I still must
have the Desktop directory. Their file manager is also confused: it thinks I
need help mounting network file systems. That's the job of things like Fuse
and NFS, not of a GUI application. Things like this are the reason why I
prefer not to spend too long using Gnome.

~~~
hactually
Gnome 3 doesn't force you to use the desktop as icons etc are disabled by
default.

The persistent desktop directory is down to your distribution/XDG - check out
~/.config/user-dirs.dirs to remove it.

As for "it thinks I need help mounting network file systems"; Could you
clarify what you mean?

~~~
IgorPartola
It includes the functionality to mount NFS/SMB/FTP shatlres and those options
are a part of the UI. Now, like I said, I haven't used Gnome in a while, but I
remember finding this somewhat frustrating since I know how to use the mount
command. By contras, thunar is very simple in what it does and it does it
well.

------
16s
xfce4 is really awesome. I can vouch for it as well. If you need a productive,
traditional desktop, then try it. The only thing I miss is the gnome samba
mount options.

------
f7u12
I always thought I was weird for liking XFCE more than Gnome. Sounds like I'm
not and it's time to give Xubuntu a full-time shot, especially with Unity
being the default in Ubuntu now.

~~~
papaf
I recently changed from Xubuntu to Mint XFCE and really like it:

<http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1725>

Xubuntu is still an excellent choice though.

~~~
sandGorgon
hey thanks - that was a really interesting find. However, it is a rolling
distro based on Debian Testing. I hope that doesnt mean frequent instability.

~~~
marrs
Debian Testing is stable enough for the desktop. It should be fine, plus you
don't get the inconvenience caused by upgrading every 6 months.

------
nodata
Gnome3 doesn't fail because of that - it fails because it doesn't alert the
user and teach them the changes as they use Gnome3.

For example. I have Firefox running. I want another Firefox window, so I click
the Firefox icon. At this point, why doesn't Gnome3 say "Hey! Just so you
know, you've already got a Firefox window open, so we'll take you to that -
but if you want a NEW Firefox window, click the logo again while holding down
Control".

~~~
wisty
The last time someone tried that in a big way was MSOffice. Remember the
paperclip? People's reaction was so violently negative everyone has been
scared to try it again.

~~~
nodata
No that's not the same. The paperclip was something separate, on another part
of the screen, that tried to "help" for absolutely everything, constantly, and
again and again.

I'm suggesting something similar to what gmail does: when a new feature is
launched you get a popup box near the new feature with an arrow pointing to
the feature explaining two things:

1\. What it does and why it would be useful

2\. How to get rid of the popup box, but also how to get the info from the
popup box again later if you need it.

------
kungfooguru
meta-shift-enter = new terminal. Xmonad!

~~~
jerf
[Any keystroke] -> New Terminal. [Any window manager worth it's salt]!

I've had ALT-F2 bound to New Terminal window for the past 12 years now,
through half-a-dozen window managers. ALT-F1 is new browser, and I've got some
preferred CTRL-ALT-arrow keys for moving around virtual desktops. Everything
has configurable keys and has for a long time, though sometimes you have to
create a one-line shell script to pop up a terminal, find your local menu
editor, add that script, then give that menu entry a shortcut.

------
WeAreKnights
As a designer, this kind of attitude is one of the many reasons I don't
contribute to open-source projects. You can't touch anything without people
complaining about change. Computers are very different than they were 20 years
ago yet we're tied down to outdated interface principles. In Linux-land, we're
expected to design for the way things have always been not the way they should
be. It seems geeks are just as stubborn about change as everyone else.

~~~
tucosan
Actually, I would be really interested on research done in this area. What are
some modern UI concepts (apart from those oh so usable interfaces offered by
this big fruit company)?

Are there any fresh concepts out there at all? I would really like to see what
might be possible if somebody really starts developing something radically
different and well suited for the novice computer user and the ubergeek at the
same time.

Hiding complexity from the user might be one option, but there should be more
ways to make use of the gui concept than just oversimplyfing things.

------
Jach
Exactly my thoughts. Once Gentoo drops gnome2 it's Xfce for me. I used it
before on a low-powered laptop and it was nearly as good as gnome2, in some
cases better.

------
strmpnk
I find it amusing that Linus finds what I consider annoying behavior more
usable. Changing things up is always painful. I really hate clicking on
Terminal and having something new pop up when I might just be trying to bring
that application back into focus (to me 'one window' = 'one application' is a
fallacy).

EDIT: Seriously though. People are making a big deal out of someone having a
different opinion. Silly.

~~~
alecbenzer
I'm confused.

> 'one window' = 'one application' is a fallacy

> hate clicking on Terminal and having something new pop up when I might just
> be trying to bring that application back into focus

Aren't those conflicting statements? The latter only occurs when the former is
_not_ considered a fallacy, no?

~~~
lloeki
In a document-oriented switcher, the icon is the application, while the window
is an open document (for a relaxed definition of 'document' when speaking
about a terminal).

So clicking on the application icon will present the user with all documents
opened by this application, hence will raise all of its windows, while
modifier+clicking will create a new document.

~~~
marrs
That sounds to me like an application oriented switcher. The application is
focused, not the document.

This has really annoying consequences in OS X where it trips me up all the
time. For example, I open a pdf from within Safari. I finish reading and close
it. I expect to be back in Safari: I'm not; I'm focused instead on a
completely unrelated photograph that I'd opened ages ago and forgotten about.

Linux GUIs were traditionally all about documents. As they've tried to
converge with Mac and Windows, they've become more about apps. IMO that's a
shame, but there it is.

------
cabalamat
While we're at it, distros should upgrade KDE4 back to KDE3. I switched from
KDE4 to Gnome 2 because KDE4 was so bad.

~~~
jpr
When was the last time you tried KDE4? I found that it was very unstable and
buggy when I first tried it when it came out. Nowadays it seems stable
(haven't had it crash anymore), and much less buggy (ie. normal level of
bugginess).

~~~
cabalamat
> When was the last time you tried KDE4?

About a month or so ago.

> I found that it was very unstable and buggy when I first tried it when it
> came out.

My problem with it isn't bugginess, it's that they'd removed the existing UI
and replaced it with new stuff that worked differently. This means that I no
longer know where to find stuff (e.g. for configuration).

Also some of the new interface I really don't like, e.g. they have replace the
main menu with a scrolling menu that only shows a few options at a time, so I
have to scroll up and down to see all the options. This "feature" on its own
is one I dislike so much that I will not willingly use this interface.

------
pagejim
I think its time someone provided an alternative to the big two, GNOME and
KDE. They have been around a long time and I guess reached their pinnacle. A
nice, lightweight, intuitive environment minus all the fuss and cpu hog would
be welcome by many I guess.

~~~
Kwpolska
Xfce?

~~~
pagejim
Yes, that's one of the options. With Linus now adopting it, guess more will
follow !!

------
pkulak
Linus wants a new terminal to pop up when he hits the terminal icon? That's
pretty old-school behavior. OSX and Windows have long moved away from it. I
don't use Gnome3, but hitting cmd+n or cmd+t when I want a new terminal
doesn't seem to bother me much.

~~~
ajross
Linus is right. "Old school" or no, a new window for apps like terminal is
exactly the right behavior. At least for my workflow it is: I want a shell
right now, and I'll throw it away when I'm done.

I worked around this by binding Ctrl-Alt-T to spawn a gnome-terminal (likewise
Ctrl-Alt-E to launch a new emacs window). Happily that key customization UI
survived the transition to gnome 3.

~~~
protomyth
I'm cool with the OS X behavior because I have an icon on the finder toolbar
that spawns a new shell in the directory the finder window is showing.

~~~
tensor
Both terminal and iTerm require a right click to spawn a new terminal for me.
I'd love it if I could left click the dock icon and get a new terminal with my
hom directory as the working directory.

~~~
protomyth
tensor - see my reply to redacted - no right click needed

------
markokocic
I'm much happier since I abandoned both Gnome and KDE, and went with StumpWM
instead.

------
pablohoffman
I've been using tiled window managers for 7 years now (currently on awesome,
which I switched 3 years ago) and the interface has always remained pretty
consistent. I wonder if Linus has tried tiled WMs?

------
blinkingled
Someone just needs to desktopize Honeycomb even more and port it to x86. It
shouldn't be too hard to make it work better than the mess KDE and GNOME are
at this point.

That someone should be Intel and AMD I think - if they put their money we
could really see some hope for Linux on Desktop via Tablets. Real threat to
Microsoft if they can make it work great on both platforms.

~~~
darklajid
I fail to see the point.

The people that complain the most here are those that seem to fall into the
"poweruser" category. That instead move off to a inferior (my view) DE like
xfce just to keep their muscle memory or leave for tiling window managers, a
completely different wm strategy.

Why do you think that these people would love working with Android as OS/DE?
It seems to me that Android is much _worse_ for them - and falls exactly into
the 'We don't want something that seems to be made for tablets, we want a
productive work environment' line of complaints?

Edit: Oh, and let me add a snarky comment regarding 'That someone should be
Intel': No, if you like to have a nice integrated environment that differs
from current DEs and is tablet friendly, than Intel would be happy to see you
using MeeGo, on a 'real' Linux stack.

~~~
blinkingled
Yeah, MeeGo is going everywhere. Snark aside I wasn't saying use Android as is
on Desktops if you read what I wrote. It is already somewhat desktop-ish and
would need to be made more so but I don't see why that would be hard to do.

------
Enoshack
I switched from puppy-525 default desktop to xfce - what an awsome os!

------
erikb
Can you please refer the link where Linus says anything about XFCE? The link
you provided doesn't say anything about Linus dumping Gnome3 to switch to
xfce. It just says he doesn't like Gnome3 and wants Gnome2 back.

~~~
roel_v
Just read the whole thing, it's in there, and then it degenerates even further
into wanking over whose WM is superior.

------
ristretto
I try hard to stick to XFCE, but after every update, ubuntu replaces thunar
with nautilus

------
MostAwesomeDude
I miss my CPU/RAM/NIC monitor. :c

~~~
tspiteri
I missed that too. Now I have found an extension, which is not yet in yum, but
it's not too hard to install following the instructions in the README.

[https://github.com/paradoxxxzero/gnome-shell-system-
monitor-...](https://github.com/paradoxxxzero/gnome-shell-system-monitor-
applet/blob/master/README.md)

------
j_baker
I predict the next Hacker News posting on Linus will be titled something like
"Linus wipes his ass". Oh wait, we've already had that one:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2372096>

Seriously though, who cares? Let's see postings from Linus about why he
designed the Linux kernel the way he did or why git's command line interface
is so damn unintuitive (this coming from a hardcore git fan before you
downvote me). But posting submissions for every silly opinion he has reduces
us to preteen groupies following every move of the latest teenage heartthrob.

